# new addition to stable



## theloafer (14 Jan 2018)

picked this up on Friday night from https://www.kbcycles.com/ HaiBike Sduro Trekking 7.0 g/f got the 5.0 model as they could not get hold of 7.0 for her size, had a sort test run today as it was very chilly...put in a few of the climbs that she struggle's on. thinking she is impressed was a great deal of fun if I do say so myself

https://www.strava.com/activities/1357142997


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jan 2018)

theloafer said:


> picked this up on Friday night from https://www.kbcycles.com/ HaiBike Sduro Trekking 7.0 g/f got the 5.0 model as they could not get hold of 7.0 for her size, had a sort test run today has it was very chilly...put in a few of the climbs that she struggle's on. thinking she is impressed was a great deal of fun if I do say so myself
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/1357142997
> View attachment 391508



Very nice and glad it went down well


----------

